# which is better - steel or wood?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Jan Arbo said:


> I've been looking at two wheeled easy entry carts for my new haflinger. I'm wondering for pleasure driving on roads, gravel roads, and a bit of cross country work, which would be better - a steel wheel with rubber or a wooden wheel with rubber? I also would live to be able to maybe show with this cart down the road. Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> I look forward to your replies.
> 
> ...


Depending on what kind of shows you are doing?? You could do either in ADS or CDE as long as the rubber was not like a bicycle tire. Depending on what cart you get will determine what your wheels may be as they may just have 1 style


----------



## Jan Arbo (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, I'd be interested in showing at the haflinger shows. The carts I'm looking at are the wagner cart with their steel spoked wagon wheel and an amish made easy entry cart with wooden spoked wheels. I like the fact that the wagner cart's wheels are easy to remove for transport and have an adjustable shaft. The amish made cart is quite a bit cheaper though. Always pros and cons.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Jan Arbo said:


> Thanks for your reply, I'd be interested in showing at the haflinger shows. The carts I'm looking at are the wagner cart with their steel spoked wagon wheel and an amish made easy entry cart with wooden spoked wheels. I like the fact that the wagner cart's wheels are easy to remove for transport and have an adjustable shaft. The amish made cart is quite a bit cheaper though. Always pros and cons.


I would check out your breed show and see what they are using. In all the times I have transported I have never had a need to remove the wheels so I don't know if that would be a factor and if you do remove the wheels it is hard to move around. 
I don't know what your amish one looks like but the wagner appear to me to be more for CDE or every day looking. I personally do not think it is appropriate for a pleasure show in what they use at ADS as it looks stripped down with out a dash and such.


----------

